China is harvesting organs from detainees, tribunal concludes - baylearn
======
croh
seems like OP forgot link

[https://www.theguardian.com/world/2019/jun/17/china-is-
harve...](https://www.theguardian.com/world/2019/jun/17/china-is-harvesting-
organs-from-detainees-uk-tribunal-concludes)

~~~
baylearn
Oops thank you!

